# Picture time period?



## Cpo2 Burden (20 Nov 2011)

Does anyone know around what time this picture might have been taken, was a flight suit with a service cap authorized? I've only seen it with a wedge. Thanks

-Matt


----------



## Pusser (20 Nov 2011)

My guess would be early 90s.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2011)

mburden said:
			
		

> ] was a flight suit with a service cap authorized?



Yes.


----------



## Cpo2 Burden (20 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the info, just curious.


----------



## cphansen (20 Nov 2011)

Just based on theuniforms, the OD combats, the blue Air Force flight suit, the other light uniform, almost TW and the Staff Sargeant rank


----------



## medicineman (20 Nov 2011)

SherH2A said:
			
		

> Just based on theuniforms, the OD combats, the blue Air Force flight suit, the other light uniform, almost TW and the Staff Sargeant rank



The guy with the "Staff Sgt" is likely an Air Cadet Flight Sgt...if you notice, the officers for the most part are wearing CIC hat badges...I'd guess late 80's/early 90's.

MM


----------



## cphansen (20 Nov 2011)

That makes more sense. I had not considered they might be cadets.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (20 Nov 2011)

The colonel is wearing an Aurora patch on his blue flight suit and his aide is wearing summer army DEUs (they were introduced about 1987, IIRC).  The blue flight suit came in around 1990, so I would put this picture around that time.


----------



## my72jeep (20 Nov 2011)

Looks like its taken at an air cadet summer camp most likely SLC at bagot ville in the late 80s early 90s.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Looks like its taken at an air cadet summer camp most likely SLC at bagot ville in the late 80s early 90s.



I would lean more on CFB Greenwood. There is a air cadet summer camp there and the Colonel is wearing CP-140 Badges on his flightsuit as well as a VPI badge.


----------



## Cpo2 Burden (21 Nov 2011)

The back of the photo says it's from Whitehorse, I think there's an cadet camp in that area...


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Nov 2011)

The lady is: COLLINS, The Hon. Mary, P.C., B.A.
Associate Minister of National Defence 1989.01.30 - 1993.01.03

I would think that is the time period.


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Nov 2011)

Another guess: 1987

http://www.armycadethistory.com/Whitehorse/Whitehorse_photo_gallery1987_pg2.htm

Scroll down, you will see the photo. Also a photo of the AF guy on page 1.

Mary Collins was a MP at the time, but not in the Cabinet. Possibly her son was at the camp. He was later in the Militia.


----------



## medicineman (21 Nov 2011)

mburden said:
			
		

> The back of the photo says it's from Whitehorse, I think there's an cadet camp in that area...



I worked at the MIR at that Camp in the summer of 1993.  But that pic wasn't taken then.

MM


----------



## SeaKingTacco (21 Nov 2011)

The trees in the picture do have that certain "north of 60 look", don't they?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2011)

Well, the cadets seem suitably impressed with the whole thing.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Nov 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> The colonel is wearing an Aurora patch on his blue flight suit and *his aide* is wearing summer army DEUs (they were introduced about 1987, IIRC).  The blue flight suit came in around 1990, so I would put this picture around that time.



I can only guess as to the time frame of this picture and your guess is as good as mine.  However, while I've seen some odd errors in the wearing of uniform accoutrements, I don't think that the junior officer with the gold cords is the colonel's aide.  A colonel's bum-boy doesn't rate aiguillettes, especially on the right shoulder (for royal and vice-regal appointments) , not even in the air force.  

Even if the civilian female is Mary Collins, a temporary aide to the Associate Minister would wear aiguillettes on the left shoulder.  My supposition is that the aide is for the Commissioner of the Yukon who may not be in that particular photo.  While the territorial commissioners are not vice-regal representatives, the position is similar to a lieutenant-governor and, judging from some photos, honourary ADCs to those appointments appear to wear the aiguillettes on the right.

According to the properties of the same photo on the cadet history site it is identified as "Comox CO Visit".


----------



## Cpo2 Burden (21 Nov 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Another guess: 1987
> 
> http://www.armycadethistory.com/Whitehorse/Whitehorse_photo_gallery1987_pg2.htm
> 
> ...





Thanks for the website, I guess that definitively answers the question of where and when. The photo was found in our units archives and there was no information included with it so it's nice to know what it's all about.


----------

